# Completely Ridiculous Pokemon Matchups



## shadow_lugia (Dec 18, 2008)

From this website.

I just got Arceus and Krabby. Why of _course_ I clicked Krabby, you silly <3

Not to mention Wormadam and Dialga. W. T. F.

EDIT: And now Tyranitar vs. Budew D:

Jesus Christ what next


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 18, 2008)

Moltres-Shroomish

Azumarril-Kakuna

Metapod-Tentacruel


----------



## Zeph (Dec 18, 2008)

shadow_lugia said:


> I just got Arceus and Krabby.


I doubt that, seeing as Arceus still hasn't been officially released.


----------



## Black Rayquaza (Dec 18, 2008)

Medicham-Honchcrow

Haunter-Roselia

Seedot-Chatot

Not seeing anything PARTICULARLY unusual here.


----------



## Objection! (Dec 18, 2008)

Dialga VS Duskull...

EDIT: Oh and Lugia VS Igglybuff, hmmm... I wonder.


----------



## Stardust Dragona (Dec 18, 2008)

It keeps giving me a Rotom.


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Dec 18, 2008)

462 vs. Lapras
It said Magnezone was called 462.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Dec 18, 2008)

Clamperl vs. Deoxys.
Eevee vs. Lucario.


----------



## Noctowl (Dec 18, 2008)

Zangoose Vs Regirock


----------



## FerrousLucario (Dec 18, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> I doubt that, seeing as Arceus still hasn't been officially released.


http://www.pokemonfaceoff.com/top100.php

Look at #2 (Well, right now it's #2), and you'll see...







Funny, since it was above 10 yesterday, and it's 2 today.

Anyway Mewtwo vs. Horsea. I guess the only ridiculous ones are the ones that have a legendary in them.


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Dec 18, 2008)

It's not an official site. =P It's from a magazine, which is why they have Arceus up there, because EVERYONE knows about Arceus except the official staff who are denying its existence. xD


----------



## shadow_lugia (Dec 18, 2008)

Snorlax vs. Burmy

*Snorlax used Body Slam!*
*Burmy is squashed into a pancake so thin you can see through it*

That doesn't have a legendary in it :P

And Rayquaza vs. Exeggcute

Plus Lugia vs. Yanmega. Anything with Lugia in it is completely unbalanced because Lugia owns _everything_ <3


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 18, 2008)

Flareon vs. Silcoon

*Silcoon sits there*
*Flareon used ember*
*Silcoon turns into ashes*


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Dec 18, 2008)

Croagunk vs Alakazam
DUH.


----------



## see ya (Dec 19, 2008)

Sunday, SUNDAY, SUUUNNNDAAAY! Be there for the epic clash between....

Wynaut and Darkrai?!


----------



## Dragon (Dec 19, 2008)

Bellsprout VS Granbull?
OMASTAR VS HAPPINY?


----------



## Icalasari (Dec 19, 2008)

Lugia Vs. Elekid
Mesprit Vs. Volbeat
Magikarp Vs. Chimecho

Heck, Magikarp Vs. ANYTHING

Also, XD Infernape is the best special sweeper ever! Its stats on that website:

HP 76
ATTACK 104
DEFENSE 71
SP ATK 10471
SP DEF 71
SPEED 108

10,471 Special Attack? Hell, I don't think ANYTHING could survive that

EDIT: Yanma Vs. Articuno


----------



## shadow_lugia (Dec 19, 2008)

Skymin said:


> Sunday, SUNDAY, SUUUNNNDAAAY! Be there for the epic clash between....
> 
> *Dialga and Caterpie*?!


----------



## Darksong (Dec 19, 2008)

Zapdos vs. Chimchar.

And Ambipom vs. Anything. Ambipom owns also! :D


----------



## Taliax (Dec 19, 2008)

Scizor vs. Growlithe
Macargo vs. Wartortle


----------



## Mad MOAI (Dec 19, 2008)

Wailord - Pichu
Azelf - Jumpluff

Just two of the odd combinations!


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Dec 19, 2008)

Zigzaggoon with over 3000 attack against a purugly.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Dec 19, 2008)

Breloom vs. Sentret...
Arceus vs. Buneary...
Rattata vs. Milotic...
Paras vs. Drifblim...
Tauros vs. Kakuna...
Horsey vs. Alakazam...
Arceus vs. Silcoon...
Poliwag vs. Mewtwo...
Cascoon vs. Tyranitar...

Pwned...


----------



## H20firefly (Dec 19, 2008)

bellsprout vs entei
bellsprout vs manaphy
metagross vs hippoptas
regirock vs nosepass
kabutops vs lugia
gloom vs azelf
deoxys vs slowking
regigigas vs shinx
groudon vs rhyperior
bulabsaur vs turtwig :talking:
magmortar vs shiftry
feebas vs togetic
bibarel vs spiritomb
sableye vs hippowdon
mime jr. vs kingdra
rotom vs corsola
magmortar vs buneary
and i could go on, but this probably stretched the page


----------



## Ice tiger (Dec 20, 2008)

Donphan Vs Shellos hmm I _wonder_n who will win

Aggron vs Espeon~

Luxio vs Machamp oh dear

Staravia vs Suicune Ding

Arceus vs Vibarva hmm

Paras vs Tangrowth Oh my

Meowth vs Milotic obvioussauce


----------



## ZimD (Dec 20, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> I doubt that, seeing as Arceus still hasn't been officially released.


http://www.pokemonfaceoff.com/top100.php

Look at the second one. It's on this site.


----------



## Elfin (Dec 20, 2008)

Mismagus vs Gardevoir. Funny, I've always thought of them as counterparts or something.

Skitty vs Wailord. Holy crap. xD


----------



## Chimera (Dec 20, 2008)

GROUDON VS DUNSPARCE.



I voted Dunsparce.


----------



## GorMcCobb (Dec 24, 2008)

Dusknoir - Slaking

I don't think this is dediculous, it was a close tie for me. I chose Dusknoir though.

Good on ya Chimera! All the top 10 are legendaries, except Dragonite who is 9th.


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Dec 24, 2008)

Yay, Rayquaza is first!
Rattata, however... oh dear. 471st.


----------



## S. E. (Dec 25, 2008)

Registeel vs. Seel :P


----------



## Mewtwo (Dec 31, 2008)

Not really rediculous, but...
Regirock vs. Regice. Brudders in combat.
Entei vs. Regirock

Lugia vs. Cacturn
Duskull vs. Arceus
Pichu vs. Octillery
Empoleon vs. Silcoon
Chikorita vs. Typhlosion
Cresselia vs. Vigoroth
Wigglytuff vs. Rayquayza


----------



## PokeNinja (Jan 1, 2009)

Nidoran(f) vs a Mesprit
Charmander vs a Nidoqueen 
oh wow Elekid vs Pikachu... ah reminisce.. 
HOLY CRAP meganium vs a magikarp. What a hard decision XD 
Rapidash vs psyduck.... eh.


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 1, 2009)

I got Rattata and a Zigzagoon! Zigzagoon used to be my favourite pokemon so I clicked him.

((I also got Palkia VS Dialga and Dialga VS Darkrai))


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Jan 2, 2009)

I got Dialga VS Feebas. :o

And Arceus VS Psyduck.

And Giratina VS Sunkern. And Mewtwo VS Whismur.

Rayquaza VS Caterpie!?


----------



## MurrMurr (Jan 11, 2009)

Nidoran (M) versus Kyogre.


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 11, 2009)

Goldeen vs vigaroth.


----------



## Stardust Dragona (Jan 11, 2009)

goldeen vs Groudon.

Shinx vs Luxray

Jigglypuff vs Charizard


----------



## Rossymore (Jan 11, 2009)

Feebas vs Magikarp!
Arceus (Ghost) vs Arceus (Normal)


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 13, 2009)

Evoli said:


> Skitty vs Wailord. Holy crap. xD


Oh crapcrapcrap...

And Cresselia, 		              Combee


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Jan 13, 2009)

Zangoose VS Seviper


----------

